# Washington State parks.



## Fuzzypeach (Mar 22, 2020)

Washington States parks have closed all their campgrounds due to the COVID-19 outbreaks. Stay well all.


----------



## Odin (Mar 23, 2020)

And the grip tightens...


----------



## Jerrell (Mar 23, 2020)

Do they have gates?


----------



## Fuzzypeach (Mar 23, 2020)

Jerrell said:


> Do they have gates?


I don't know, but the rangers will still be around, so there's that.


----------

